

Comedy Clubs Are Using Facial Recognition Software So They Can Charge per Laugh - potomak
http://time.com/3490653/comedy-clubs-facial-recognition-software-for-pay-per-laugh-system/

======
thesagan
Good luck getting me to perform there. It's already hard enough to get people
(paying customers) to laugh. And as a customer, I'd avoid that place too.
Wouldn't want to enjoy myself too much.

------
IvyMike
> The pay-per-laugh system was adopted to fight fledgling audience numbers

Offtopic, but is "fledgling" the right word here?

